# dokumentti, asiakirja, asiapaperi



## Gavril

Sanakirjani antaa nämä kolme vaihtoehtoa englannin _document-_sanalle. Miten päättää, mikä niistä käyttää? Liittyykö kokoon, virallisuuteen, sivujen lukumäärään tai johonkin muuhun?

Kiitti


----------



## Hakro

- Asiapaperi on yksittäinen paperi, kuten sana kertoo.
- Asiakirja voi olla yksittäinen paperi tai useita sivuja käsittävä kokonaisuus.
- Dokumentti voi olla kumpi tahansa edellisistä mutta lisäksi mikä tahansa muu esine, joka toimii todistuskappaleena.


----------



## hui

Kirjoittelun aikana muovautunut nyrkkisääntöni: *Asiakirja* on allekirjoituksella, leimalla tms. vahvistettu dokumentti, joka on syntynyt tai jota voidaan tarvita hoidettaessa asioita.

*asiakirja* on määrämuotoinen tai virallisluonteinen kirjallinen esitys tosiasioista, esim. passi, ajokortti, rekisteriote, sopimus, pöytäkirja

*asiapaperit* (yleensä monikossa) ovat yksityisiä tai yksityisen hallussa olevia asiakirjoja; asiapaperi on epävirallisempi sana kuin asiakirja, joten viranomainen laatii ja myöntää asiakirjoja, ei asiapapereita

*dokumentti* on (tosiasioista kertova) esitys, esim. asiakirja tai -paperi, päiväkirja tai muut muistiinpanot, (uutis)video, raportti, ohje, käsikirja; tiedosto

Tietotekniikassa _document_ on yleisesti suomennettu - valitettavasti - asiakirjaksi, vaikka sillä tarkoitetaan mitä tahansa ohjelman käyttäjän luomaa dokumenttia (tiedostoa) sen sisällöstä riippumatta.

_Suomen kielen perussanakirjan_ mukaan asiakirjaa käytetään määrä*tarkoitukseen* ja kirja väittää, että käyttö- ja huolto-ohjekin olisivat asiakirjoja. Olen eri mieltä, ne ovat dokumentteja. Huoltokirja (= service log) ja ajopäiväkirja sen sijaan ovat minusta asiakirjoja, koska niillä on virallisluonteinen tarkoitus.


----------

